# i love my job :)



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

These are the kinds of days one will remember for years to come. 

behold



















Time to read!

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

You sir are a lucky git- I await an indepth review explaining exactly how awesome Dan Abnett's creation is.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

*insert intense opera music


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

*Heads off grumbling* 

"Stupid bloody Commissar........fancy job..........book.......lucky git..........always gettin' sneak previews........grrr...."


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> You sir are a lucky git- I await an indepth review explaining exactly how awesome Dan Abnett's creation is.





Brother Subtle said:


> *insert intense opera music





The_Inquisitor said:


> *Heads off grumbling*
> 
> "Stupid bloody Commissar........fancy job..........book.......lucky git..........always gettin' sneak previews........grrr...."


oh yeah. Did i mention i also have dates with _Firedrake_, _First Heretic_, and _Prospero Burns_?  

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I both admire and hate you.... It was moslty admiration until I read the title Prospero Burns... Now it's hate.Lol


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Mumble grrrr ggrrrr plot scheme plan


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I can wait a few months, in all honesty. Sure, you are lucky, but I don't hate you any different to what I already did :grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

How did you get that so early?



dark angel said:


> I can wait a few months, in all honesty. Sure, you are lucky, but I don't hate you any different to what I already did :grin:


Actually _Sabbat Worlds_ will be available for order within the week on Black Library.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

aye, sabbat worlds is the only one i have currently in print. the rest are special reviews for BL directly.

CP


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Ughh, my pain. :hang1: Thats better.


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> oh yeah. Did i mention i also have dates with _Firedrake_, _First Heretic_, and _Prospero Burns_?
> 
> CP


So, the secret meeting to create the masterplan to raid the house is being held where ?:biggrin:

I'll bring some patties, so long as I get "First Heretic"


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I will bring a APC and a tank(I know ********) if I can have Prospero Burns.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

crazy Heretics! You'll never take me alive!!! Commissar's don't go down without a fight!!! :wild:

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

We don't want you alive, we want your books- in fact it would be preferable if you died, then there'd be no witnesses. :laugh:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I reccomend pumping his house full of nerve gas, quick clean and the books stay intact.

How we dispose of the body is another thing.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

I love my job, too.

Well, my second job, anyway...

And no, I'm still not telling you, CP.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> And no, I'm still not telling you, CP.




grrr...

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I love rape and pillage!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Ploss. So..uh...you fancy lending me those lovely books after your finished? Seen as you are so nice n' all 

Cheers 

LTP <<no 1 Ploss supporter ;P


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Commissar Ploss said:


> aye, sabbat worlds is the only one i have currently in print. the rest are special reviews for BL directly.
> 
> CP


So, you're a book reviewer? 


Or not rereading that quote.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Ploss, do you have a scanner? lol


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> So, you're a book reviewer?
> 
> 
> Or not rereading that quote.


yes, i am. 



turel2 said:


> Hey Ploss, do you have a scanner? lol


lol you're outta luck, dood! 

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

LTP said:


> Hey Ploss. So..uh...you fancy lending me those lovely books after your finished? Seen as you are so nice n' all
> 
> Cheers
> 
> LTP <<no 1 Ploss supporter ;P


what's that smell?:scratchhead: 

is that a raving fangirl? lol:grin:


CP
_Raving Fangirl: I has one. _


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

My envy knows no bounds.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> what's that smell?:scratchhead:
> 
> is that a raving fangirl? lol:grin:
> 
> ...


I resemble that remark.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I... uh... _damn you!_

Awesome, though, CP. I am insanely jealous, but reserve my 'fanboi' dedication for others.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I fucking wish the sight of a BL book gave me wood...


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> I fucking wish the sight of a BL book gave me wood...


Careful what you wish for...because that isn't something I would be bragging about...

















...that is until BL releases the _Sisters of Battle Pajama Party Omnibus_ :grin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> I fucking wish the sight of a BL book gave me wood...


That's ok. we've all got different things that get us hard... we've got books... you've got...ladies clothing, or so i've heard... :scratchhead:

CP


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

I have real problems with it.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Pyro, you should be fine once you complete your... erm... procedure...

Also, the bolthole still isn't working for me  SADFACE


----------



## bobg (Feb 15, 2010)

i would love your job


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Boc said:


> Pyro, you should be fine once you complete your... erm... procedure...
> 
> Also, the bolthole still isn't working for me  SADFACE


I'm guessing your people must have put a block on it, or you have some other server-side problem, 'cos it's working fine for pretty much everyone else...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I blame the communists...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

just a quick update/boast:


























mooooahahahahaahahahahahaha!!! :laugh:

CP

It's like christmas and my birthday all in one! lol


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I believe I've said this before but...you are a bastard sir. A regular cock munching bastard- I shall stab you in the eye with a spork and then steal your shiny books. :ireful2::headbutt:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> I believe I've said this before but...you are a bastard sir. A regular cock munching bastard- I shall stab you in the eye with a spork and then steal your shiny books. :ireful2::headbutt:


:laugh:

It's a good life. i don't blame you for wanting it for your own. 

CP

and the phrase is "penis puffer" not "cock muncher" lol


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I prefer cock muncher. haha, I don't think it would be much of a stretch to think that you own the very blue prints of the entire Warhammer 40k universe. lol. And I'm trying to read the text, but its not close enough to see, I also think you forgot to put a few more pages. hahaha


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

:ireful2: :alcoholic:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> I prefer cock muncher. haha, I don't think it would be much of a stretch to think that you own the very blue prints of the entire Warhammer 40k universe. lol. And I'm trying to read the text, but its not close enough to see, I also think you forgot to put a few more pages. hahaha


that's a pretty close assumption. The pictures are just a tantalizing little snapshot. That was all i wanted to disclose. lol 


Mossy Toes said:


> :ireful2: :alcoholic:


poor Mossy, seems he's gone out with an aortic anurism. I only wish we could have saved him in time...:cray:

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Seems more like a cerebral aneurysm brought on by the rise in blood pressure to me- what with the :ireful2: and uncontrollable rage.

Speaking of which:


Commissar Ploss said:


>


:shok::headbutt::suicide:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> :shok::headbutt::suicide:


We're dropping like flies!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

:laugh: i'm glad everyone is so pleased! 

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

:ireful2: unish: :wild: :alcoholic:

Well, hopefully won't be long until I get my stuff from BL. Out of curiousity, CP, do they send you Print-on-Demand books as well?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

as far as i'm aware, no they do not. POD titles tend to be older titles that have been reprinted.

CP


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> :laugh:
> 
> It's a good life. i don't blame you for wanting it for your own.
> 
> ...


Being sweet, pure and innocent (as I am), I fail to understand such things.

:angel:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> Being sweet, pure and innocent (as I am), I fail to understand such things.
> 
> :angel:


and the eight-legged dog-spider creature being planted as a lure was of the purest intent.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> and the eight-legged dog-spider creature being planted as a lure was of the purest intent.


Completely innocent. :angel:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> Completely innocent. :angel:


that's what i thought. :wink: lol

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

well, the paperback for Blood Pact and another copy of Sabbat Worlds have arrived for me today in mail.  what a surprise!

CP 

Perhaps i might do a giveaway on my blog for the other copy of Sabbat Worlds... or perhaps i'll just keep it. I'm not sure...


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Giveaway on blog. You know that you really, really, really, REALLY want to...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i might just do that...

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Two copies?!, I haven't been able to get one. Curse you Commissar!.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

My Firstborn Son is yours to... Well, whatever, if I were to... receive such a tome :grin:

If I were you, and you were I, I would have an auction; I'm sure some young man *cough* Lord of the Night (Unless your a girl?:shok would buy it...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> My Firstborn Son is yours to... Well, whatever, if I were to... receive such a tome :grin:
> 
> If I were you, and you were I, I would have an auction; I'm sure some young man *cough* Lord of the Night (Unless your a girl?:shok would buy it...


Of course not!. But yeah i'd buy it.. if I had any money, which I don't at the moment.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

it's technically against the law to offer up advanced copies for money. lol I could go to jail  and i don't want money for it. I'm just that nice of a guy. On monday there will be a post explaining the giveaway. look on my blog The Founding Fields.

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes! Can't wait, Ploss!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

oh, another quick brag. 










yay me. :biggrin:

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

well crap. I'm still waiting for mine .


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> oh, another quick brag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok now this is what you do take a picture of EVERY page then send them to me xD


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Even though ive already got _Death or Glory_, _Duty Calls_ and _Cain's Last Stand_ in single format im still going to get that omnibus, primarily for the sake of collecting it. That and I want the short stories in it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

hippypancake said:


> ok now this is what you do take a picture of EVERY page then send them to me xD


totally not happening!

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

so i'm not too thrilled with my job right now... follow link...

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=742937


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

That is just wrong. Sorry Commissar.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

hey, shit happens. After i've had a chance to cool down now, i'm really not as pissed as i was before.

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

bad luck mate.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

cheers, i've had time to think it over, and i'm not too mad anymore. onward and upward.  Self-publishing it is.

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

May I ask what it is your trying to self-publish?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> May I ask what it is your trying to self-publish?


uh, my book. as per my post a few up where i mentioned i just got the contract canceled. i still have the rights to it, so i can do what i want with it.

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah your own unique sci-fi novel?, very nice. I thought you were starting to write for another company, one we are all very familiar with.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Ah your own unique sci-fi novel?, very nice. I thought you were starting to write for another company, one we are all very familiar with.


lol, no not yet. perhaps i'll get lucky in the future with "the publisher in mention" But we'll see. 

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Is it too early to mock? If it is then that means I won't have any competition when I do 

Karma is a bitch isn't it Ploss? :biggrin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Is it too early to mock? If it is then that means I won't have any competition when I do
> 
> Karma is a bitch isn't it Ploss? :biggrin:


lol mock away. i don't mind. 

hows karma involved in this instance?

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> lol mock away. i don't mind.
> 
> hows karma involved in this instance?
> 
> CP


Perhaps because you owned him in front of Pyro.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well I was referring to all these adavance copies he gets, but now that you mention it...bastard, karma hasn't finished with you yet... :laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Perhaps it will make his firstborn child a girl so he can't call her Ibram.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Perhaps because you owned him in front of Pyro.


fair go, i'm sure that's it. lol 


Baron Spikey said:


> Well I was referring to all these adavance copies he gets, but now that you mention it...bastard, karma hasn't finished with you yet... :laugh:


 oh yeah, about those advanced copies, i'm still getting them. 

and Karma has loopholes, i.e. self-publishing. lol


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Karma's a bitch huh Baron.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

KArma is a bitch but one day the worm will turn in some horrifically amusing way- death by ink poisoning? Crushed by a collapsing pile of advanced copies?
The opportunties are endless.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> hey, shit happens. After i've had a chance to cool down now, i'm really not as pissed as i was before.
> 
> CP


While I'm sure it sucks at the moment, if you look at it objectively, it's a blessing in disguise. Better to have the contract cancelled and hold onto the rights of your work over handing it to a publishing house that is incapable/unwilling to promote it sufficiently. 

:victory:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Crap, that sucks. Ah well, you live and die. I mean, learn.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> Crap, that sucks. Ah well, you live and die. I mean, learn.


with self-publishing, i'll have complete control of the entire creative process. 

CP

edit: and publishing process... and marketing process... shit...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, if that fails, you can always phone your local Tech Preist to create a horde of Servitors.

Although you may have to wait a few Million years.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Another surprise at my doorstep today. 

Gold leafed _First Heretic_ and sexy new copy of _Firedrake_. very happy. :biggrin:

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Lucky. .


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Lucky. .


:drinks:

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Now, just let me inform that kill team that I have that's somewhere in America of your location...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> Another surprise at my doorstep today.
> 
> Gold leafed _First Heretic_ and sexy new copy of _Firedrake_. very happy. :biggrin:
> 
> CP


Eh, a book is a book. Doesn't really matter how it looks because the text within is the same regardless. Although it was expected of them, but also nice. Lol


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Eh, a book is a book. Doesn't really matter how it looks because the text within is the same regardless. Although it was expected of them, but also nice. Lol


aye, but this is actually my first "first print run" book from the HH series. all others i have are bronzed.

CP


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> aye, but this is actually my first "first print run" book from the HH series. all others i have are bronzed.
> 
> CP


Not dedicated enough eh...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Not dedicated enough eh...


more like, no money. 

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

btw: I have updated "Herr Commissar's Contraband" (my trading area thread) with two, unread condition, signed books! _Hammers of Ulric_, and _First & Only_. If any of you are interested in purchasing the books feel free to PM me or post in that thread. Be sure to read the red note regarding all book sales in the OP.

"Herr Commissar's Contraband" (my trading area thread)

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

If i ever show my collection of HH you can see were i started.

Silver copy of Legion and after that, the rest are gold!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Never understood the fascination with wanting gold printing HH books. I could see going after a first edition of something that is actually worth something, or will be later on, but not HH books.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Meh, its just nice to see shiny writing on a book shelf!


----------



## seb2351 (Oct 11, 2010)

Do you mean the color of the writing actually means something *shocked expression- runs off to check HH books now*


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

The biggest mystery is what the colour strip on the spine means!


----------



## Phil73805 (Feb 28, 2010)

While we're bragging, I just finished Prospero Burns...and then started it again.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> If i ever show my collection of HH you can see were i started.
> 
> Silver copy of Legion and after that, the rest are gold!


All of mine are gold! :spiteful:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah...well...i hate you...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> All of mine are gold! :spiteful:


You fortunate bastard!.

All of mine are bronze up to _Fallen Angels_, which is silver, and from _A Thousand Sons_ onwards I have all gold.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

All my BL books sit in a box at the foot of my bed, simply because I have procrastinated moving them to the bookcase in my basement. I hope I don't get a visit from a member of the _Ordos Libri_ as a result :shok:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Turkeyspit said:


> All my BL books sit in a box at the foot of my bed, simply because I have procrastinated moving them to the bookcase in my basement. I hope I don't get a visit from a member of the _Ordos Libri_ as a result :shok:


Heretic!, the Ordo Malleus will not tolerate mistreatment of its tomes.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> You fortunate bastard!.
> 
> All of mine are bronze up to _Fallen Angels_, which is silver, and from _A Thousand Sons_ onwards I have all gold.


Ha! I have everything bronze up to _Fallen Angels_, which is Gold! So is _A Thousand Sons_ +


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Phil73805 said:


> While we're bragging, I just finished Prospero Burns...and then started it again.


lol i've yet to start my copy. It's still burning a slot on my bookshelf...

CP


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> I both admire and hate you.... It was moslty admiration until I read the title Prospero Burns... Now it's hate.Lol


 
Haha, same here. That's what I get for being such a fangirl. Bah. 

And I still have to wait a few more days until I can get my hands on TFH.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Same as, got my pennies set aside for it! 

Still need to get The sabbat worlds book too! should keep me quiet for a while!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice to see this thread solely created for bragging has reached 11 pages. 

Have you got your hands on _Garro: Oath of Moment_ yet CP (or anyone else)? I pre-ordered it yesterday from BL, so I can't imagine it being too long now until it arrives.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Nice to see this thread solely created for bragging has reached 11 pages.
> 
> Have you got your hands on _Garro: Oath of Moment_ yet CP (or anyone else)? I pre-ordered it yesterday from BL, so I can't imagine it being too long now until it arrives.


hehehe, it's just here to liven up the place. lol :biggrin: 

Nope no Garro yet. hoping perhaps soon, but it's all at the will of BL. I've got to read the Emperors Finest here next.

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

happy to announce. more like ecstatic! _Dead Men Walking_ hit my doorstep about five minutes ago.. :biggrin: hehehehehe 

CP


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, why don't you just go ahead and rub it in ...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Thyr said:


> Yeah, why don't you just go ahead and rub it in ...


sure thing! :grin: (look below)



Commissar Ploss said:


> happy to announce. more like ecstatic! _Dead Men Walking_ hit my doorstep about five minutes ago.. :biggrin: hehehehehe
> 
> CP


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> sure thing! :grin: (look below)


:laugh: That's exactly what I needed.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

huh, i had no idea that the colour of the writing had any meaning. Horus Rising - Galaxy In Flames are Bronze, all the rest are Gold apart from Descent of Angels which is Silver, which is slightly ironic seeing as its the only one i pre-ordered for whatever reason.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> huh, i had no idea that the colour of the writing had any meaning. Horus Rising - Galaxy In Flames are Bronze, all the rest are Gold apart from Descent of Angels which is Silver, which is slightly ironic seeing as its the only one i pre-ordered for whatever reason.


It means slightly less than the color of ones excrement and slightly more than getting a glimpse of Lindsay Lohan beef. Really, I don't get it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> It means slightly less than the color of ones excrement and slightly more than getting a glimpse of Lindsay Lohan beef. Really, I don't get it.


simply a flashy way of delineating the different print runs. that's all.

although Lindsay Lohan's cooch is alright, i've seen it. 

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> although Lindsay Lohan's cooch is alright, i've seen it.
> 
> CP


True, but then again it isn't exactly an exclusive group. :laugh:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> True, but then again it isn't exactly an exclusive group. :laugh:


she shares, because she cares.


----------



## Worst.Techpriest.Ever (Nov 25, 2010)

I probably shouldn't have immediately skipped to the last page, considering how long I was under the impression Commissar Ploss's job involved Lindsay Lohan's privates :|.

CP, I want your job. I'm not proud to say this, but yes, I am prepared to kill you and disguise myself in your skin.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Worst.Techpriest.Ever said:


> I probably shouldn't have immediately skipped to the last page, considering how long I was under the impression Commissar Ploss's job involved Lindsay Lohan's privates :|.
> 
> CP, I want your job. I'm not proud to say this, but yes, I am prepared to kill you and disguise myself in your skin.


i have many jobs, young one. and one of them does involve LL's privates. :wink:

but to the point, thank you.  you boundless envy has fueled me towards more boasting. 

CP


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> i have many jobs, young one. and one of them does involve LL's privates.


Oh you poor, poor, unfortunate soul; some of what remain of our hearts go out to you.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Worst.Techpriest.Ever said:


> I probably shouldn't have immediately skipped to the last page, considering how long I was under the impression Commissar Ploss's job involved Lindsay Lohan's privates :|.
> 
> CP, I want your job. I'm not proud to say this, but yes, I am prepared to kill you and disguise myself in your skin.


I love your name...

Edit - Seriously!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> i have many jobs, young one. and one of them does involve LL's privates. :wink:
> 
> but to the point, thank you.  you boundless envy has fueled me towards more boasting.
> 
> CP


At least I know when to stop, :wink:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

New review up: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=77067 "The Emperor's Finest"

and for those of you who follow www.TheFoundingFields.com, in the next few weeks i'll be adding two new book reviewers to my personal entourage/site staff. One of which, i've personally taken under my wing to teach, by osmosis, my specific brand of deviance. :biggrin: Big things in store for my personal site. Most specifically, the aforementioned staff/writer additions. 

as a heads up, so you can heap the praise on him: Heresy's own *Child-of-the-Emperor* will come on as one of the two new reviewers, 40k based, i'd imagine.  Although, this one doesn't need any teaching.

You'll still see reviews by yours truly, as well as those done by Lord of the Night. so why not stop on by, i've got some author interviews lined up for the near future. you might be interested in those. 

As always, any review that i post on TFF will also be posted here at Heresy-Online as well. since, as you know, this is where i sleep... Jezlad lets me use his couch...

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Just finished hyperventilating! I've just been handed an early christmas present by the mailman. Horus Rising on Audio CD. Woot! Time to review!

CP


----------

